# Itunes and burning a purchased movie



## Arowolf (Mar 30, 2009)

:wave:I have bought and payed for a movie (twilight) on the I Tunes store, now I thought that I would be able to burn it to a DVD at least once, cause I bought it, I tryed and it burned but not in the right format, so I bought a converter program, called AudialsOne and did all the work convert it into dvd compatible format, then I clicked and dragged it to the DVD drive to burn, we do not have a program to burn dvds on the comp, but a dvd burned, it normally works to just click and drag it to the drive, but for some reason when it finished burning, I tryed it in my DVD player and it said it will not play:sigh:, something about not being compatible with the player, but I converted it to be:upset:, what did I do wrong and what do I have to do to do it right?:4-dontkno please help, I wont to play it on my t.v. not my comp. HELP ME PLEASE?????ray:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

it probably burned as a data disc - you need to use a DVD authoring program - try DVD Flick a freeware, easy to use authoring tool. Post back if you have any problems using it.


----------

